# Another wheel fitting problem



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

I just got off the phone with a guy at Wheelsnext and he said that if I went 18x8 front and 18x9 rear with a 38mm offset all the way around with 245/40/18 on the front and 275/40/18 on the back it would bolt right up no problem. The front sounds fine, but the offset on the back doesn't sound like it would work. Does anyone know if it will or not? Anyway here are the rims. http://www.wheelsnext.com/default.cfm?action=dspWheel&MODEL=TORK MATRIX&color=BLACK (GLOSS FINISH)


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

bott06goat said:


> I just got off the phone with a guy at Wheelsnext and he said that if I went 18x8 front and 18x9 rear with a 38mm offset all the way around with 245/40/18 on the front and 275/40/18 on the back it would bolt right up no problem. The front sounds fine, but the offset on the back doesn't sound like it would work. Does anyone know if it will or not? Anyway here are the rims. http://www.wheelsnext.com/default.cfm?action=dspWheel&MODEL=TORK MATRIX&color=BLACK (GLOSS FINISH)


I don't think the 38 mm on the rear would work in a 9" wheel. Especially with the 245/40. If the offset was closer to 50 mm you'd be okay with no rubbing issues.


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

If you really want the rims, i would go with 18x8 all around


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a 18 X 9 1/2 on the rear witha 45 MM offset and 275/35/18. I had to cut my fender lip. Or you could roll. I would not believe them about the 38mm.


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

I think I should be alright. I went with a 9 inch rim, 265 tire with a 42mm offset. If I have to cut I might or I could just send them back.


----------

